# Foster Puppies!



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have been fostering kittens for one of the rescues here, and they were in need of a puppy foster home for a few weeks, so I relented. They are about 6 weeks old and are supposed to be chihuahua mixes....what do you think they look like?

Let us out!









Maverick caught mid yawn









Willington









Cuddles the girl...check out her 'whispiness'


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Willington looks very Border Terrier. Are they all from the same litter?? Looks like all different baby daddies to me.....:lol:

They are precious!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Willington looks very Border Terrier. Are they all from the same litter?? Looks like all different baby daddies to me.....:lol:
> 
> They are precious!!


Yep they are all from the same mama, and were going to be put to sleep at the pound. The rescue pulled them. Last week they had a litter that was all funky like that too, one looked like a miniature corgi, one looked like a wirey chihuahua, 1 looked like a chi/min pin and one looked like a yorkie/chi.....mama had some fun LOL.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Good for you, Heather! They're adorable!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it just the camera angle or is one twice the size of the others? What an interesting little family! It would be cool to see how they look when they grow up.

They all have the same ears. I know next to nothing about puppies so maybe all puppies have ears like that.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Hard to tell what those little guys are gonna look like when they get older but they sure are cute!
I get litters like that all the time. Last year I had 3 pups, same mom, one looked like a full blooded Schnauzer, one was colored like a Yorkie but very solidly built, and the third was smooth coated and looks like a IG mix. Mom must have seriously hit the town!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you're a good person.....

i have no idea what they are....i think they're all puppies!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My vote goes to different baby daddies as well...Maverick and Willington look like they might be from the same father...But Cuddles looks like she has a different dad probably. I guess it depends on what the mamma looks like though. Could be that the mother looks like Cuddles and the father looks more like Willington.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I've never had a real clear answer on this... And I should know, so yes, I'm ashamed of myself 

But are not all the eggs fertilized with one breeding? I remember discussing this some time ago on a forum full of breeders, but none of us ever had a definitive answer.

Those puppies are stinkin' adorable - good for you for taking them in! When I'm done breeding (???) I would like to foster. Too much danger now with so many diseases out there and my puppies on the ground.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No- different eggs can be fertilized by different males during one heat cycle.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

when I was about 11, I was playing with some friends in their yard and I was on my hands and knees and their collie humped me. I felt like I had done something awful and finally admitted to my mother I thought I was pregnant with puppies. 

Wonder what those puppies would have looked like.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> I've never had a real clear answer on this... And I should know, so yes, I'm ashamed of myself
> 
> But are not all the eggs fertilized with one breeding? I remember discussing this some time ago on a forum full of breeders, but none of us ever had a definitive answer.
> 
> Those puppies are stinkin' adorable - good for you for taking them in! When I'm done breeding (???) I would like to foster. Too much danger now with so many diseases out there and my puppies on the ground.


Nope EVERY single puppy could have a different father and I have seen that happen before.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I figured out what breed they are.......Chihuahua Poopaholics! Holy Crap! I forgot how much kibble fed dogs poop and how bad it smells, I got home from work today and about passed out.....HELP My ENTIRE house smells like kibble fed puppy poop! EWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have no idea what they might be- but they sure are cute. 



hcdoxies said:


> I've never had a real clear answer on this... And I should know, so yes, I'm ashamed of myself
> 
> But are not all the eggs fertilized with one breeding? I remember discussing this some time ago on a forum full of breeders, but none of us ever had a definitive answer.
> 
> Those puppies are stinkin' adorable - good for you for taking them in! When I'm done breeding (???) I would like to foster. Too much danger now with so many diseases out there and my puppies on the ground.


As long as a female will accept a mate, there can still be eggs being fertilized by whomever is mating her. That's why a lot of breeders will only allow ties for a short window of time because some females are fertile and will accept a mate for a whole week, which means puppies fertilized on day 7 could technically be born premature. So, if mama dog mates with Male A on day 1, male B on day 2, and male C on day three, then there's a possibility that each male fertilizes some of the eggs. Kinda like how generally breeders aim for multiple ties with the same male: to have a better chance at getting more eggs fertilized. Well, it can happen with multiple males, too. So make sure your ladies aren't with any fertile males when they will stand even after they've been bred.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I can attest to that. At a year old, Mollie was around 35lbs. All her brothers and one sister were 70lbs. Now, Mollie is 40lbs, her siblings are 100lbs plus. Everyone of her siblings look like a rottweiler x german shepherd, Mollie is definitely an ACD x german shepherd (there were witnesses and photo's of the 'act' so to speak). So, yes, I was surprised as I never knew that either, they definitely can have the same mother and different fathers.


----------

